# Game 31 Cats(11-19) at Nets(15-16) 7:30PM Fri Jan 4th



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Game will be televised on WMYT.I would like see us win another game on the road,but so far this team has been horrific away from hom.If we could just be bad on the road we could be close to the playoffs in the East too.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think they NBA has decided to schedule our games in line with my schools basketball games so that I miss every single one. I havn't been able to watch a Bobcats game in probably 2 weeks and this one isn't any different.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Diable said:


> Game will be televised on WMYT.I would like see us win another game on the road,but so far this team has been horrific away from hom.If we could just be bad on the road we could be close to the playoffs in the East too.


Well the Nets have been stinking it up at home so that should make it equal. Good luck tonight!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn we need to block out better


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Richardson already has 16 points! Damn, I just turned on the TV


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're up 38-25 with 9 minutes left in the first half.Richardson has shot well and we've been getting some pretty good shots.Not sure if we're playing that good on defense,but at least Vincent isn't playing so many idiotic lineups tonight.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

How's Raymond been doing? We know that Wallace and Richardson will do their jobs, but we need Raymond and Okafor to contribute with points, Okafor will get his rebounds though.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Jesus...right off the bat, Richardson comes off and gets his 18th point.



who's the best scorer on our team? Richardson or Wallace? I'm more of a college basketball fan:biggrin:


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh god, Felton turn over....8-0 run Nets....****


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Richardson has gone cold and we're turning the ball over like crazy...These refs have been calling this game differently for us than they have for the Nets.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah this is pretty bad, but I think its more or Richardson trying to get Wallace involved more. Isn't it usually Wallace that takes the load for scoring in the second half?


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Halftime over...lets get this **** started!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate seeing Gerald go down...We finally get a damned call on the obvious charge....Now it looks like Gerald is mad and going to make the refs give him calls


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

god Wallace is going to keep going to the basket, I love this guys aggressive nature.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy crap McInnis hit a jumper


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

....here we go...I can see it now....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Darrell Armstrong killed us last year when he was with Indiana...People keep talking about Kidd being a good defender...that's a big load of crap,but Armstrong is better than good.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Its to hard for us to get a win, the whole time the refs are calling against us. This is just ridiculous...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Richardson fouled out


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Richardson DQ'ed with 33...Raymond scores and he's 3-10...other than that it was a decent game considering how poorly he's played...We just don't have the depth to win enough.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Richardson was off the charts. What is up with Okafor? His offense looked so poor. Is Felton a 2 guard now?


----------

